# My Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 - Real, Refurbished or Fake?



## MizuWorld

Hi guys, 

I just registered myself on the forum and know that there are a lot of experienced collectors out there. 

I need some help with the following watch I just received, a Tag Heuer CV2014 model (rubber strap).

I had already went to the Tag Heuer servicing agent here and the technicians there told me that it's not authentic and refused to service it. I could only compare it with the newer series of this model they had but I'm still not 100% satisfied.

I just snapped some pictures and have posted them here.

How do you guys tell to be absolutely sure? Really appreciate the help in advance!


Ben


----------



## Eeeb

First, why did you block the serial number? This makes me suspicious.

Second, there is no substitute for having the watch in hand when making this determination. If honest techs said it is a fake, it is a fake. They don't have pics, they have the real thing which can be examined with loupes. 

Live with it. It's a fake.


----------



## MizuWorld

Why would blocking the serial number be suspicious? Sorry but I'm new to this watch collecting thing.

All I want to know is how you can tell so that I won't make the same mistake of buying a fake next time.


----------



## FoCsU

MizuWorld said:


> Why would blocking the serial number be suspicious? Sorry but I'm new to this watch collecting thing.
> 
> All I want to know is how you can tell so that I won't make the same mistake of buying a fake next time.


the serial can tell you if it is even in the right range (model/year) and has it even existed...

It does look a bit off to me, the dial just doesnt seem right when I compare to mine, probably the dimensions are wrong...
The back side is a different story, the oldstyle rotor which can be found on fakes (and also the screw on the rotor doesnt seem like the real thing) and the blue screws in the mechanism...
(these with a quick look)

Also I have to agree with Eeeb, if you had it judged by Tag and even they said its fake, why are you still not satisfied?


----------



## Nirvana

It's fake.
1: Look at the area where the rotor is attached.

Real:










Fake:










2: The date window is poorly cut, on top of that the date wheel doesn't even aglined at the center.
3: Seems like your serial number is CV2014/LY3888 too?:-d
4. The engraving of Tag logo on the clasp is pretty bad, too.


----------



## Eeeb

MizuWorld said:


> Why would blocking the serial number be suspicious? Sorry but I'm new to this watch collecting thing.
> 
> All I want to know is how you can tell so that I won't make the same mistake of buying a fake next time.


It is suspicious because you had to go to extra work to do it. I assume for a reason. (Which I note you did not give.)

The only reason that immediately comes to mind in this situation is you do not want the public to know another serial number that is used by fakes. Only the vendor of fakes would care about this.

If you are a real collector... sorry they got you. I find fakes look ok at arms length... but they don't work as well as real Swiss. They break more often. And when the do break they have to be thrown away as servicing them is difficult, parts are really hard to get and are usually not interchangeable with real Swiss and such service will not be undertaken by most reputable watchmakers.

caveat emptor


----------



## Pawan

1. The chronograph hands on the real version are thicker.
2. The red color on the real version is different.
3. The chronograph dials on the real version have a silver color border around the diameter.
4. Look at the lume at both the hour and the minute hand. The hour hand lume is thicker...


----------



## Mychronos

MizuWorld said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just registered myself on the forum and know that there are a lot of experienced collectors out there.
> 
> This Carrera serial is LY3487 ,I reported one on ebay few weeks a go but it was not removed,These new replica Carrera's are so good they even let you see in the back! I only know its fake because they all have the same serial # on the back (I wrote all of the serial #'s down, I found them on a replica website).


----------



## BigFred

There was a an auction for this exact model just on ebay. The seller mentioned it might be fake, and it still went for $1,100. Maybe this guy bought it, it had the blue screws.


----------



## Pawan

Stupid question, but how are the straps and buckles on the fake? Do they look same as the original?

For instance in the pics above the rubber strap and buckle looks so close to original..


----------



## MizuWorld

BigFred said:


> There was a an auction for this exact model just on ebay. The seller mentioned it might be fake, and it still went for $1,100. Maybe this guy bought it, it had the blue screws.


I saw this one as well, which looks so similar to the one I got!


----------



## MizuWorld

Eeeb said:


> It is suspicious because you had to go to extra work to do it. I assume for a reason. (Which I note you did not give.)
> 
> The only reason that immediately comes to mind in this situation is you do not want the public to know another serial number that is used by fakes. Only the vendor of fakes would care about this.
> 
> If you are a real collector... sorry they got you. I find fakes look ok at arms length... but they don't work as well as real Swiss. They break more often. And when the do break they have to be thrown away as servicing them is difficult, parts are really hard to get and are usually not interchangeable with real Swiss and such service will not be undertaken by most reputable watchmakers.
> 
> caveat emptor


I blocked it because I didn't want to jump to conclusions until I made sure. With all the reasons stated here, I'm already convinced it's not authentic.

Anyway, the serial is LY3688.


----------



## MizuWorld

My first Tag purchase and what a waste of time.

Anyway, you guys are really terrific! I learnt a great deal. :-!


----------



## liam2051

deadset fake, look at the way the rotor is attached to the movement dead give away.

But also look at the dial, on mine (100%authentic) the tachymeter number 80 is aligned with the 9 position on the face, yours is slightly below. The date window and surrounding writing looks to be printed on a slant. the thicker outlines on the chrono dials is missing. And the movement is all wrong, blue screws???

good luck for next time!


----------



## Eeeb

Pawan said:


> Stupid question, but how are the straps and buckles on the fake? Do they look same as the original?
> 
> For instance in the pics above the rubber strap and buckle looks so close to original..


I believe the counterfeit problem with straps, et.al. is even worse than the watches.


----------



## tunge

MizuWorld said:


> My first Tag purchase and what a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are really terrific! I learnt a great deal. :-!


i'd like to know how much u paid for this replica?

interested to know cos if u had paid a lot for this fake, u should really get a refund or something but if u paid peanuts thinking u got a super great deal then...


----------



## Pawan

Eeeb said:


> I believe the counterfeit problem with straps, et.al. is even worse than the watches.


I know it may sound stupid, but with the way TAG prices its straps and buckles, it is so temping to actually try to get a replica to see how good is the strap and the buckle, or the bracelet for example ;-)


----------



## Eeeb

Pawan said:


> I know it may sound stupid, but with the way TAG prices its straps and buckles, it is so temping to actually try to get a replica to see how good is the strap and the buckle, or the bracelet for example ;-)


For straps, I find it strange to pay $200 just so you have a TAG Heuer stamped in gold on the inside of the band. There are so many straps that are much better than the vendor supplied straps... much better... and much cheaper.

They don't say TAG but who cares? Not me. I actually wear my watches. Better bands are preferable to vendor bands.


----------



## dpo23

MizuWorld said:


> My first Tag purchase and what a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are really terrific! I learnt a great deal. :-!


I am sorry to hear that. I hope you did not pay much for it.I will not risk buying a watch in this price range online unless I know enough about it. I don't want to make you feel bad. The watch you bought was only "A" grade replica which is very low quality copy. You can tell right away from the dial. You have t see "AAA" grade. It looks almost the same as the real one. The only way to find out is asking the AD to enter serial number into the tag database to find out.


----------



## Eeeb

One tell is the performance of the watch. The Swiss movements which are in real TAGs are good time keepers. Fakes aren't.

I am not saying the Chinese watch industry is not capable of making good movements... I have a Shanghai chrono that keeps COSC quality time. But the fake watch industry won't spend the money they cost... they buy cheap.

I did find one fake in my collection that I confirmed by crushing the crystal... is wasn't sapphire, just glass. I should have taken pics


----------



## MizuWorld

I paid for it as though it was the real deal. 

Anyway, I was able to return the watch and get a refund. Phew! 

Let's look forward to my next Tag purchase!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

MizuWorld said:


> I paid for it as though it was the real deal.
> 
> Anyway, I was able to return the watch and get a refund. Phew!
> 
> Let's look forward to my next Tag purchase!


That's good news. Now head to a store and get the authentic version.

As for straps, I have replaced my Monaco Gulf and Panerai gator straps and buckles with aftermarket ones that are not TAG branded.

*I choose not to buy TAG replica straps. Even though they look good, I won't support the rep industry.*


----------



## BigFred

Eeeb said:


> One tell is the performance of the watch. The Swiss movements which are in real TAGs are good time keepers. Fakes aren't.
> 
> I am not saying the Chinese watch industry is not capable of making good movements... I have a Shanghai chrono that keeps COSC quality time. But the fake watch industry won't spend the money they cost... they buy cheap.
> 
> I did find one fake in my collection that I confirmed by crushing the crystal... is wasn't sapphire, just glass. I should have taken pics


Is that your recommended way of ferreting out fakes? ;-) I would like to have seen those results.


----------



## Mychronos

MizuWorld said:


> My first Tag purchase and what a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are really terrific! I learnt a great deal. :-!


You can still get I refund by filing a Paypal dispute(assuming you pay trough Paypal). sorry for that sad experience bro.


----------



## constellation90

I saw a fake Tag in a pawn shop the other day that shocked me.. had ruber band with the TAG in it, the dial seemed the same as mine, the weight.. It wasn't untill i turned on the chono i realised it was a fake. The funtions are usually messed. Cause they use a chinese movement that has a fake counter that spins


----------



## ORiONz

Not allways. There are lots of fakes out there with correct working chronos, so this is not a sign. You should allways carefully compare the watch you are buying with the genuine.


----------



## jkim3242

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this community and I was amazed about how much useful information about watches in this site. I just began to gain interest in watches.

I just bought my first Tag Heuer on Ebay. Yes, I know it's not safe to buy high-end watches on Ebay. Can you tell if the watch I bought is authentic? Thanks alot for your help.

Used CV2014

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160388578341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## lerhart

I'm new to watchuseek, and this forum just saved me making the same mistake that this man did. The same watch, with the same serial numver CV2014 LY3688 is up for auction with a current bid of $1,125. Link below:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

This is scary because the seller has 11209 feedbacks, with 99.8% satisfaction.

Let this be a lesson to myself and everyone else.


----------



## Grecians

Looks like these fakes are still on eBay - just spotted the thread and find that the serial number is the same as the one I've just paid for and now asked for a refund before they post it - at least it may save me the return postage!!


----------



## Eeeb

Grecians said:


> Looks like these fakes are still on eBay - just spotted the thread and find that the serial number is the same as the one I've just paid for and now asked for a refund before they post it - at least it may save me the return postage!!


I am glad Watch-U-Seek saved you! It makes me feel good. The forum is a genuine service, I hope. This makes me think the combined efforts of the many members works... (Better than Facebook, which is promotional, it seems.)

Stick around and keep us advised on how the search for YOUR Tag is going ... we like hearing about it.


----------



## CKL1213

stop buying from ebay and naturally the fakers will be out of business, no offense but those who always lurking at ebay and hoping to buy a real deal Tag with peanuts that encouraged fake / replica industry.

get real to yourself, good things doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Eeeb

CKL1213 said:


> stop buying from ebay and naturally the fakers will be out of business, no offense but those who always lurking at ebay and hoping to buy a real deal Tag with peanuts that encouraged fake / replica industry.
> 
> get real to yourself, good things doesn't come cheap.


I've bought maybe 300 watches on eBay... and I have gotten some real deals. And I've even ended up with a few counterfeits... but there are easy resolutions - you just have to realize you have been taken. The hardest part of collecting is getting enough knowledge to both know what you have and to decide what you want. That is true no matter what your source for watches.

Caveat Emptor - if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## tcabrera

I purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 on ebay, here is the original post












. I am wondering if it is real or fake, seller guaranteed it to be real. I would appreciate your input.


----------



## Miller Time II

There’s a sticky thread above called “fake busters thread:...” where you might have better luck getting an answer. I’d also post a pic that includes the serial number.


----------



## tcabrera

I am sending this watch back, after looking at it closer it looks to be a possible fake. The fakes are so good these days, the one thing that I noticed was that the crystal face was actually lower than the bezel, and should be the other way around, the crystal face should be a bit higher than the bezel.


----------



## Miller Time II

Good eye!

Any problems with the return? I wish you luck finding an authentic one.


----------



## tcabrera

The ebay seller is taking it back and giving me my money. He says he's a third generation jewler and watch expert and has a really high rating on ebay, maybe he got fooled too.


----------



## Miller Time II

tcabrera said:


> The ebay seller is taking it back and giving me my money. He says he's a third generation jewler and watch expert and has a really high rating on ebay, maybe he got fooled too.


Where did this "jeweler" buy it from, a guy in an alley?

Haha anyway the hour hand looks funky on it too. Hlad he took it back. I hope he doesn't try to swindle someone else...


----------



## Timev0id

CKL1213 said:


> stop buying from ebay and naturally the fakers will be out of business, no offense but those who always lurking at ebay and hoping to buy a real deal Tag with peanuts that encouraged fake / replica industry.
> 
> get real to yourself, good things doesn't come cheap.


I agree. Stop feeding the scammers with money. 
If the price is to good to be true its very likely a fake.

And in the hunt for a cheap TAG. Id suggest looking into affordable chronographs if you dont have the budget to buy "used" or new TAG. Save up some money and then buy the real deal.

Tag Heuer has a low resell value so used market you can find alot of nice models for around 50% of original price by auction houses and reputable dealers.

Here is my beauty.









I acquired it kaplans.se/en reputable auction house for watches.


----------



## Orangecurrent

tcabrera said:


> The ebay seller is taking it back and giving me my money. He says he's a third generation jewler and watch expert and has a really high rating on ebay, maybe he got fooled too.


Notwithstanding the poor image quality, in my opinion, I do not see any red flags on that CV2014. All things that can be seen in the dial-side photo look correct including proportions of hands, dials, fonts, etc. For example, the diameter of the sweep of the back side of the seconds hand appears to pass through the middle of the first R in Carrera as it should. The rotor and movement machining look good. But could not see the serial # (curiously was left in the shadow). Photography overexposure distorts the highlights (light coloured and/or polished components) making them appear thicker - especially fonts - so this can affect a good analysis. My CV2014 (just back from TH $550.00 service) has its domed sapphire crystal slightly raised relative to the adjacent bezel by approx 0.35mm. So, for you to notice this required a very careful review with the watch in-hand; and good for you! That is a perplexing one, for sure, given the other things appearing correct. Tough for WUS commenters/members to see everything from these low-res photos or with only two shots total.

The red flag here for me is only the crappy image quality. I have found the fakes are usually shot in low light (like the case back shot). But I am not an expert.

Sad story and a waste of buyer/seller time. Hope you find something that you like!

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

